
Celebration, Florida: How Disney's “Community of Tomorrow” Became a Nightmare - AndrewBissell
https://www.thedailybeast.com/celebration-florida-how-disneys-community-of-tomorrow-became-a-total-nightmare
======
yellowapple
Had no idea that the town from the Chumbawamba song was actually a real place:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiChvSOABxI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiChvSOABxI)

------
pizzaknife
terrifying.

